# There are two ways to hang a roll of toilet paper. One of them is wrong.



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029472987672539136


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been telling people this for years. Done properly as shown in the patent, you don't have to reach under the roll to grab the paper. Many people with cats break patent rules so their cat doesn't spin the roll and pull paper off the roll onto the floor.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> ...
> Many people with cats break patent rules so their cat doesn't spin the roll and pull paper off the roll onto the floor.


Or small children.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Do they make a toilet paper holder for lefties?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

leftysg said:


> Do they make a toilet paper holder for lefties?


I think Ibanez does.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

thats what I have been telling the wife for over 37 years shit now I have proof of shit


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ship of fools said:


> thats what I have been telling the wife for over 37 years shit now I have proof of shit


There is nothing to be gained from winning an argument with your wife.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)




----------

